# Uterine rupture birth story.



## OmiOmen

I had my first son by C-section primarily due to breach positioning but I also had pre-eclampsia, strep-B and a few minor concerns. For my second I was desperate for a VBAC and wanted it to be as natural as could be. I went overdue but knew I had started early labour although his head felt so low it might come out at any minute the contractions clearly were not doing much. After seeing the consultant I was booked for an induction because my waters had already gone.

When I went for my induction on the 6th of June my contractions were 7 minutes apart, the doctor broke my fore waters as only the back had gone. She said his head was right at the bottom but the cervix was at the top so explained this would make things more painful. I had to have the drip induction as the hormone one increases the risk of uterine rupture for a VBAC and you can have it with the regular contractions I had. After about 4 hours the contractions were every 2 minutes and it was starting to become very painful. I never thought I would consider an epidural but I needed it, the MW checked and I was only 3cm dilated and I was gutted I had to have it but I really couldn't take the pain any more. The pain was constant and the contractions made it worse and at first I thought the epidural was helping but then I realised it hadn't done anything and I was in agony so the MW got the doctor to check me over. I was progressing slowly and there was very slight dips in the heartbeat (normal level though). I told him something was wrong and although out of the many people in the room at this point didn't believe me he listened. But he couldn't see any thinning of my scar or anything but said the brake though pain of the epidural and the fact I was probably going to have an EMCS due to not progressing he would highly recommend one now. I told him there was something wrong and I wanted one- which once again I thought I would never say. At this point the pain was so bad my sight was blurry and the world seemed odd but it is hard to describe. DH went out of the room to tell his mum what had happened because it was classed as code amber meaning they would want to have me in theatre in 25 minutes. Just after DH left they said the baby was very much in distress and it went to code red and I was rushed in right away. Luckily since I had an induction and epidural I had the cannula and stuff in my back set up. Everything moved quickly and they topped up the aesthetic a lot while they set up the theatre around me. DH got in the theatre just as they were starting.

The next part is based on what I can remember what DH saw and heard and all the things the doctors have since told me. The surgeon cut into me and shouted &#8220;SHIT!&#8221; and suddenly everyone looked worried and started rushing around quickly. I have had a C-section before and know you can feel it and sometimes have discomfort but it was hurting a bit and his hands were not where they were supposed to be at the start of it. I knew it wasn&#8217;t supposed to feel how it did. They said he was out and I couldn&#8217;t hear a cry at first but then heard a tiny little one. He had a little oxygen but apparently didn&#8217;t really need it much. He was fine and the people I could see looked relived and started guessing his weight (he was 9lbs 10oz). What the surgeon had found when he cut into me that my uterus had ruptured and CJ was outside of the uterus grasping and my other internal organs with his hands. The chances of surviving that type of rupture are beyond slim and the few babies that do are very ill but he was as healthy as can be.

Once he was out I got calmer but DH didn&#8217;t as he was so scared I was now going to die. They tried to work out how much damage I had and although a few people thought I should be put under a general anaesthetic and DH leave the surgeon wanted to work with the local still. The staff not directly preforming surgery tried to distract us although it really didn&#8217;t work on DH at all. At first I was getting told a hysterectomy and blood transfusion would be likely but once more cleared up he was happy that it wouldn&#8217;t need to be done. They said my some organs had shifted into the wrong places and my bowel just managed not to get damaged. He explained the uterus had a tore open and tore into the vagina but that also there was extensive tearing to my bladder too. He fixed it all up but the urologist surgeon was called in too. The urologist surgeon was happy with the mending of the tare but had to explore more for further damage. He wanted me under a general but I asked if he explore under the local and only use a general for the fixing if it needed doing and he agreed to that. He found there was less damage than they all thought but said there was some so he tried to put a stent in the urethra but it was doing more harm than good so he put a catheter in but used a size 16 (bigger than the regular ones they use) and I have to have that in for 4 weeks to repair the damage. This means I have a catheter with leg bag on until my appointment on the 4th of July but he has arranged for me to stay overnight on the postnatal ward so CJ can come and we can still BF. Getting CJ out was quick but fixing me up took hours and DH and CJ were quickly sent to recovery to wait for me. I was in high dependency recovery for a few days and unlike with my C-section with DS1 I really was unable to do anything at all for a couple of days. I was hooked up to so many wires and tubes and on so much medication. I had to rely on people for everything and the MW pretty much had to put my breast in CJ&#8217;s mouth for feeds for me. I was moved to the postnatal ward which was useless so I discharged myself since everything but my pulse was fine and I knew that was the stress of being there. 

The chances of this happening are really, really rare, and the chances of a positive outcome ever rarer. So many things had to be done at just the right time to get us in that theatre just in time to save us. The only reason CJ was still alive at that point is by a stroke of luck his placenta had attached at the top of the uterus and was not quite free of it at that moment. We need to have a debrief in a few weeks/months with a consultant about what happened as they do that with traumatic births because not only is there the physical trauma but the mental. 

We were so lucky in our outcome of a bad situation but I can&#8217;t help but question why something so rare happened to me. I am left regretting not having a planned C-section. And because not many people go through it I feel slightly alone. It has also affected DH a lot and even my in-laws.

All that is left to say is that my son came out not only fighting but thriving and is an amazing little guy!


----------



## Raggydoll

Firstly, congratulations on the birth of CJ. I'm sorry you had such a traumatic birth. :hugs:


----------



## summer rain

Thank you for sharing your story, I am so sorry that this happened but please don't go over it in your head and think you should have done anything differently, it's an incredibly rare occurrence previous c-section or not and the main thing is you and CJ are alive and well. Take care of yourself Hun and please don't blame yourself in any way xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations! Glad u nd your baby are well x


----------



## Bubsta

How traumatic for you and your OH! I'm relieved for you that you are both doing ok. :hugs: Congratulations on your precious son! :flower: xx


----------



## Malingo

wow, sorry you had such a traumatic time! congrats on your new arrival though, I wish you a speedy and full recovery!!!


----------



## Aready

Hindsight is always 20/20. You did what you thought was best for you and your baby at the time. What is important is that everyone is alive and doing well. Congratulations to you and your family. :flower:


----------



## babyclements

Congrats and so sorry you had a traumatic time! This is why people need to be educated on inductions in a VBAC, Pitocin should not go near a pre-c-sectioned patient. Thank god you are safe and well & your little one is so strong and amazing!


----------



## Batman909

Wow what an amazing story.


----------



## Calif

Wow, so glad everything turned out okay in the end despite some scary circumstances! How are you feeling now? Hope you have a good recovery!


----------



## OmiOmen

Recovery wise I think I am doing pretty good. However I can tell the bladder damaging is slower healing and I am desperate to get the catheter out on the 4th of July. I have a lot of restrictions on what I can and can't do and will have for at least 6 months to some extent but considering how bad it could have turned out I feel like I am doing okay.


----------



## Natasha2605

Wow, I am so glad everything turned out okay, congratulations xx


----------



## Quackquack99

Congratulations and I am so sorry you had to go through that. thankfully everything turned out ok. Best wishes.


----------



## broodyc

Wow, what an eventful birth. My heart was in my mouth reading that. I also had quite a traumatic birth this time round and was in high Dependancy unit although not quite as ill as you by the sounds of it. Look after yourself hunny and I'm sure you'll be fighting fit in no time :) xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations! Omg I can't even imagine what you went through. I'm glad you & the baby are okay. (Rethinking having a vbac for myself...) :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------



## OmiOmen

I wouldn't let it put you off a VBAC, uterine rupture is rare a complete rupture like that even more so. :flower:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

omg that is so scary but i am glad that you and cj both made it out ok and i am glad that you are recovering  and congrats on the baby :hugs: a family full of fighters! x


----------



## littleone2010

Congratulations, I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that. It must have been so traumatic. I hope you recover swiftly xxx


----------



## defeltman

I am so sorry to hear you had such a traumatic time bringing your new little one into the world. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats on the birth of your little man, that is a intense birth story, thank goodness for the positive outcome :flower:


----------



## angelandbump

My goodness! That must have been so scary!!!
Belated congratulations xx


----------



## jadeboiling

Congrats :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Omi!!!!! :hugs: What a traumatic experience!!! :nope: I'm both horrified to read what happened and relieved to know you and CJ are okay. How are you feeling now? :hugs: I also hope you and your family are taking the time and space you need to heal psychologically from this. I can't even begin to imagine... :nope: :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks, Kismet. I'm doing okay now I think. I mostly just have a achy feeling in my bladder and it feels sort tender still. 

I hope your doing okay with TTC. :flow:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## OmiOmen

I am thinking it may just be healing pains. I see the urologist to get discharged this month so can mention it then though.

I'm sorry to hear that. I really do hope you get a surprise BFP. :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Wait...are you still in hospital??! :shock:


----------



## blakesmummy09

congratulations to you but sorry it wasnt a easier birth. Do you know what caused the rupture as ive opted for a VBAC and have a sweep at the end of the month then if nothing by 40 weeks im induced using one pessary and minimal drip apparently but thats all they will use and only getting induced at 40 weeks due to GD. Was there any warning signs to you that made you more aware if was happening? sorry for all the questions lol x


----------



## OmiOmen

No, Kismet I self discharged at about 6 days and then went in 1 extra night when the catheter got blocked and another night for tests. Hopefully I'm done with overnight stays now though.

blakesmummy09, no clear reason but I had increase risks due to larger baby and induction. They wouldn't use the pessary on me because I was told it can increase the risk of rupture and also I had already started labour it just wasn't getting going enough considering when my waters had gone. Good luck and FX it all starts naturally for you.


----------



## JessPape

I'm glad you shared this, I am planning my VBAC in march, and even though the risks of UR is .05-1% and the risk of death with that (depending on the type of rupture) is about 6% its good to read, and understand. I'm glad you shared it because it gives people an outsight on what to do if they feel off! THank you and speedy recovery, congrats!


----------



## HHenderson

This made me cry! I am so glad you and your son are recovering well and doing good. I guess this is why my doctor will not intervene for anything while Im trying for my VBAC. Not even bust my waters. Its either I do everything on my own or a c-section. Now I feel much better about her decisions and understand why. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## sbl

Hi I know I'm a little late to this birth story but I just wanted to congratulate you on your miracle baby!
I am high risk for uterine rupture if I do choose to try again. So these stories really hit me.
You should be very proud of yourself.
xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! I'm glad all was ok and I hope you're recovering well :hugs:


----------

